# A pen very difficult to write with!



## Mack C. (Nov 14, 2015)

Now that you've seen it, here's the story!

In 2010 on a Canadian onetime penturning forum "Penturner's Paradise" a number of us started an in-house club called the Stooges. Think 3 Stooges. Some of the postings took on a 3 Stooge flavour, but you really had to be in the moment to understand some of them. Think secret society!

To further add to the Stooge stupidity someone suggested a pen swap. Great idea! The only thing different about this pen swap was...the pen swapped had to be difficult to write with.

This pen is the one I received. It is built on a slimline chassis and as you probably tell it is very difficult to write with.

Who turned it you are probably asking? 3 guesses!

It was turned by none other than our Marla. I have never been able to reciprocate, my imagination fails me. So I still owe her a pen swap!


----------



## jttheclockman (Nov 14, 2015)

That is pretty cool. Do want any suggestions????


----------



## Curly (Nov 14, 2015)

It's nice to see a picture of Mimi again! Think back to the Drew Carey Show and you will see why we called it Mimi.  That was a fun little swap. 

Thanks for showing it Mack and no worries about reciprocating. Your friendship is more important. 

I could add pictures of two of the pens I made for that swap and two I received if you want. Not the greatest pictures though.


----------



## Mack C. (Nov 14, 2015)

Curly said:


> It's nice to see a picture of Mimi again! Think back to the Drew Carey Show and you will see why we called it Mimi.  That was a fun little swap.


 I forgot her name!

Thanks for showing it Mack and no worries about reciprocating. Your friendship is more important. 




> I could add pictures of two of the pens I made for that swap and two I received if you want. Not the greatest pictures though.


 Yes, I would love to see them!


----------



## Mack C. (Nov 14, 2015)

jttheclockman said:


> That is pretty cool. Do want any suggestions????


Sadly my penturning days are over, John! The only tool left in my shop is my TS.


----------



## Curly (Nov 14, 2015)

This was a pen I received from Windsordi. It is the fruit of an Osage Orange using a nurses pen kit I think. 

Edit. Marla corrected me. It was made from a Purse Pen kit.


----------



## Curly (Nov 14, 2015)

My pen to Windsordi was a stretched El Toro of Curly Maple.


----------



## Curly (Nov 14, 2015)

LarryinHarrow (hope that was right) sent me a Barron based non posting fountain pen. The little beauty was just long enough to fall into the gap between my thumb and forefinger.


----------



## Curly (Nov 14, 2015)

I sent Larry a "Sawgar" pen. An Ultra Cigar in Curly Maple and Saw.


----------



## iMattDaddy (Nov 14, 2015)

Lol, those are some funny pens. Laughing as I scroll through.


----------



## jttheclockman (Nov 14, 2015)

Pete those are great and the sawgar is something I was thinking. Or have spikes sticking out. Looks like you all had some fun. Thanks for showing.



.


----------



## qquake (Nov 14, 2015)

I love the Sawgar pen!


----------



## BRobbins629 (Nov 14, 2015)

Some really creative pens. Love them all. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## skiprat (Nov 14, 2015)

These are all way too cool !! Well done to all the makers. :biggrin:


----------



## 1080Wayne (Nov 14, 2015)

Great thread . Does give me ideas . The only improvement I can think of on the Sawgar would be to use porcupine quills . Fortunately my ex-dog gave me a good supply .


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Nov 14, 2015)

This is a real nice topic started. Thank you Mack.

Might be a fun thing to do during the IAP festivities coming up in February 2016.

What do you think about running such as contest as IMPOSSIBLE PENS... to write with?


----------



## Sappheiros (Nov 14, 2015)

Wow!  This gave me a good laugh!  I love the pens!  Have to keep those creative juices flowing!


----------



## Curly (Nov 14, 2015)

wood-of-1kind said:


> Might be a fun thing to do during the IAP festivities coming up in February 2016.



Hey hold off until 2017 when I'll have a workshop again. I still have an idea or two left and would hate to have to sit it out.


----------



## Crickett (Nov 14, 2015)

Thanks for sharing Mack, them were fun days back then!


----------



## magpens (Nov 14, 2015)

Thanks for sharing, Mack, Pete, and Marla !!!

Pete, in the Sawgar pen, is the wood bloodwood by any chance ? :biggrin:

I see you are "officially" in 'Toon, Pete !


----------



## Curly (Nov 15, 2015)

magpens said:


> Thanks for sharing, Mack, Pete, and Marla !!!  Pete, in the Sawgar pen, is the wood bloodwood by any chance ? :biggrin:  I see you are "officially" in 'Toon, Pete !



It's bloodwood after you write a long letter. 
I finally remembered my User CP password and changed it to S'toon. I'll show up on the Map soon.


----------



## workinforwood (Nov 17, 2015)

Great idea, I love the idea of just having fun.


----------



## darrin1200 (Nov 17, 2015)

I remember these. I was just just starting out. Quite a bit out of my league then.

That was a great forum.


----------

